# How to enter on expired visa ?



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Hi

i have worked for a uk company in Dubai for 3 years, as we have operations all over the world I ended up at short notice coming back to the UK to fill in for someone who was sick, the work was still for the UAE company, my visa expired 3 months ago, almost the day I left, but no one said anything, I am now due to be back in Dubai, but how do I get in, visa has expired, I am not a tourist. the last thing I need is to be stuck at immigration., will they care ????


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

was your company not your first port of call for this query?

what do they say?

is your work / residence permit / visa not their responsibility?


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Yes it is and there comment is' just turn up' I not that sure and have no wish to spend a day in immigration at best


----------



## DrVanNostrand (May 21, 2012)

They have to get that visa cancelled ,since you left before it expire..there won't be overstay fines and you can get a new visa.If you are UK resident, you can enter UAE again a month after it has been cancelled by getting a visit visa issued on entry on account of you being a UK citizen-but double check on that

Or you can have them again cancel your current visa and renew your employment visa.or for emergency, get a tourist or visit visa but beware you can't work on a tourist visa(its another matter thats its done all the time) and in order to change to a work visa -the employer has to have leave the country for a month or put in a deposit.


----------



## DrVanNostrand (May 21, 2012)

santa002 said:


> Yes it is and there comment is' just turn up' I not that sure and have no wish to spend a day in immigration at best


Wow thats stupid and unacceptable...tell them that you can't arrive wo a visa even if you are a UK citizen and if so clarify the process with which a UK citizen can do so...pretty sure they would have to cancel the visa first.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

*bad feeling here*



DrVanNostrand said:


> They have to get that visa cancelled ,since you left before it expire..there won't be overstay fines and you can get a new visa.If you are UK resident, you can enter UAE again a month after it has been cancelled by getting a visit visa issued on entry on account of you being a UK citizen-but double check on that
> 
> Or you can have them again cancel your current visa and renew your employment visa.or for emergency, get a tourist or visit visa but beware you can't work on a tourist visa(its another matter thats its done all the time) and in order to change to a work visa -the employer has to have leave the country for a month or put in a deposit.


I have a very uncomfortable feeling here, it's all well and good someone saying just turn up, I have visions of being whisked off for a one on one interview !!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

santa002 said:


> I have a very uncomfortable feeling here, it's all well and good someone saying just turn up, I have visions of being whisked off for a one on one interview !!!!


Like the earlier poster mentioned, you need to wait a month after expiration of a visa to apply/enter on a visit-visa. Seeing as how your visa expired 3 months ago, the required amount of time has elapsed. They (your company) are asking you to enter on a visit visa by gaining entry at the airport, at most the authorities would inquire about your last visa and would want to know if you exited or not (the one on one interview you are dreading). The system has been updated to be maintained on a computer database, so they will know that you exited etc.. but just in case keep a mental note of the page where the exit stamp for the last time you exited is, and show that to them if asked any questions, it will help resolve any potential questions quickly and easily. Also they might ask why you did not get your visa renewed before leaving, when you knew you were coming back eventually, to that just tell them that is was a short-notice work thing etc.. like you mentioned.. 

You should be fine...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

santa002 said:


> I have a very uncomfortable feeling here, it's all well and good someone saying just turn up, I have visions of being whisked off for a one on one interview !!!!



for hygiene's sake, i suggest you provide your own veterinary glove....


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

OR ... Doesn't the UK allow you to maintain 2 separate passports? If you have another passport without the UAE visa on it, you could always travel into the country with that passport and then hand over the other passport with the visa (expired) to your company once here and have them resolve the issue.

Hope that makes sense.


----------

